# WANTED: Xbox 360 Premium (Come Hell or High Water!!)



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Okay, _way_ off topic of planted tanks and it definately wouldn't fit in the FFSorT forum, but, are there any gamers out there willing to sell an xbox 360 premium? Supply is even _more_ limited here in the "808" states (costco, wal-mart, gamestop [both kona and hilo] were sold out within 5 minutes of opening the store!). I'll be more than happy to pay with a money order, or even credit card. I've been searching and weeping for over 2 weeks now. Please! I beg of _anyone!_


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Your best bet is probably to hound the people at those places about when more are coming in (just a few here and there from what I hear). Otherwise, prepare to wait a while... 

I have one, and it isn't going anywhere. Call of Duty 2 is phenomenal.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Nick... you looking for the american set?? i can probably ship one to you if you're THAT desperate..


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Ebay


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Ebay


That is probably your best bet. At least the bidding wars have cooled down since it first came out. Now you can get one for $1,200 with 8 games; rather than $12,200 with 4 games.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate them all. I too, know the joys of COD2. I've gooten to the point where i can finish the wal-mart demo level in >1 min (yes, I am hardcore :supz: ). Ebay is waaay out of my price range though (limit max of about $550, I am unemployed [yay christmas!]). I suppose I'll just have to wait for "the second wave" in late Jan. It won't be so bad. Thanks again everyone  .


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

wait for the 2nd shipment to come in right before christmas. every store in the continental US is sold out too


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

the crazy thing is that they will be giving these things out for free in about a year. Good luck finding one but your best bet would probably be ebay.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

good luck...lol


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for teh help everyone. I convinced my brother to camp with me on _New Years Eve_ outside of our local Wal-Mart. They had teh store parking lot closed off until 6 am, but we knew the security guard and got in around 11 pm. We got there at ~9:00 pm (ate at Denny's for 2 hours) and waited until 6 am. Luckily, there were only about 6 people including us, and they started showing up around 4 in the morning. at least camping out wasn't such a waste  . I'm looking forward to getting COD2 in a day or two (spent my cash on the premium system !WOOT!), but at least I can play Halo & Halo 2 in HD, the way they were meant to be played (and yes, the graphics are improved a bit on old xbox games). Thanks again for your support APC! "Yess!" *does a little jig and thanks the lord*

-_Update_-

COD2 IS TIGHT!! One word to sum up tthe action, the adrenaline, the thrills - "Day-um!" I can't grasp how amazing it is to play! Grab the PC demo somewhere like game daily, or file planet or something. It was almost worth paying $400+ to play it. Look me up sometime on live. Gamertag: Sgt Dewmazz


----------

